# Image quality of Canon 400mm L IS DO II at the usage of 1.4x or 2x converter



## daniela (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi Guys!

The 500mm and 600mm lenses are to heavy for me. I saw the Canon 400mm L IS DO II 4.0 lens, whos weight is lower than the other lenses. 

How far is the image quality of the lens sinking, when I put an converter in? 

My Cam is able to handle the 2x converter with the central AF point.
I want to use ist for wildlife and shoot my children at sports.


SG
Daniela


----------



## candc (Dec 29, 2015)

I use it with the 1.4xiii on a 7dii a lot. The iq and af performance is excellent. I don't use the 2xiii much because its more fl than I want but the results are still very good.

The 2xiii is useful for getting more magnification. Like on this frog picture


----------



## BeenThere (Dec 29, 2015)

Putting the 1.4x extender on the 400 DO II does not cause a noticeable drop in sharpness although the MTF charts shows that there is a slight drop. I don't use the 2x extender. In the past ( on other big white telephotos), I could not get reasonable servo AF tracking with a 2x. It could be OK with stationary targets.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 29, 2015)

Typically, AF is slow or even hunts with a 2X TC. For still subjects, it will be fine, but might be difficult for moving subjects. The 1.4X will perform reasonably well.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 29, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Typically, AF is slow or even hunts with a 2X TC. For still subjects, it will be fine, but might be difficult for moving subjects. The 1.4X will perform reasonably well.



Depends on the body. My 300/2.8 II + 2xTC III had sometimes very poor AF on the 7D, also noted by fellow users. But, on the 7DII and 5DIII is very responsive. 

The 2xTCIII is programmed to slow the AF by a factor of 2, but you can find on the Canon website that the addition of a 2xTC speeds up focussing by a factor of 2, which would lead to inaccuracy so the converter is actually programmed to compensate and get it back to normal.


----------



## candc (Dec 31, 2015)

not sure what body you would be using it on? i went out and took some chickadee photos with the 2xiii on the 7dii. these are wide open straight dxo conversion full size as shot. 

its a bit much fl on a crop body for most applications but i think it would be very useful on ff and the iq would be better yet.


----------



## candc (Dec 31, 2015)

2nd one. the "more attachements" button doesn't seem to be working right?


----------



## Click (Jan 1, 2016)

candc said:


> 2nd one. the "more attachements" button doesn't seem to be working right?




Lovely light. Well done, candc.


----------



## candc (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks click. Its the first time here that the sun has been out for weeks it seems.


----------



## xps (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi Daniela!

Mid of January there is an photoworkshop in the near of Munich, where you can try out some lenses. The 400mm DO lens is there too. 
I can send you the folder, if you want.


----------



## daniela (Jan 6, 2016)

xps said:


> Hi Daniela!
> 
> Mid of January there is an photoworkshop in the near of Munich, where you can try out some lenses. The 400mm DO lens is there too.
> I can send you the folder, if you want.



Thank you! I will join the workshop.


----------



## calidris (Feb 5, 2016)

There is a very detailed comparison by Ari Hazeghi between 300 2.8 II and the 400 4.0 DO II plus the series III teleconverters.
I strongly recommend to read it, I believe you'll find answers for your questions:

http://arihazeghiphotography.com/blog/canon-400mm-f4-is-do-mark-ii-review-battle-of-the-light-lenses/


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 5, 2016)

calidris said:


> There is a very detailed comparison by Ari Hazeghi between 300 2.8 II and the 400 4.0 DO II plus the series III teleconverters.
> I strongly recommend to read it, I believe you'll find answers for your questions:
> 
> http://arihazeghiphotography.com/blog/canon-400mm-f4-is-do-mark-ii-review-battle-of-the-light-lenses/


Excellent lens comparison and review. I've been shooting with the 400 DO II on a 7D Mk II with and without 1.4x III. Some of my field experience with this combination is posted here:

http://www.ronbrunsvold.com/tools/canon-400mm-f4-do-ii-lens.html


----------

